# Have you ever used a prostitute? (question directed at males only)



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Not a for or against poll. 

Just curious how common or uncommon this is.

Poll answerer names will be kept private.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

anymouse said:


> drealm: don't do it. i'm not talking about the poll, i'm talking about if you're posting it to gauge whether it's a good idea in this world. i don't think it is unless you need to, and you don't need to! i saw your picture on here, you can find a girl!


I'm really just curious is all.

I wonder how SAS's statistics compare to average statistics.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Never have. I used to work in construction though and a lot of the guys I worked with did this regularly and talked very openly about it (even bragged). I was surprised to find that a lot of men who do this aren't doing it because they HAVE to per se. In fact, one guy I knew slept with two prostitutes (simultaneously) and a regular date in the same weekend. 

Personally I wouldn't do it. Its dirty, dangerous, expensive, humiliating and I would think part of the enjoyment of sex would be the fact the other person actually WANTS to do it with you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I AM A FEMALE MUCKING UP YOUR GENDER BIASED POLLS.

Please continue with your scheduled programming.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't. I would have a hard time not thinking about what this girl must have gone through to think selling herself for sex would be a good idea.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I AM A FEMALE MUCKING UP YOUR GENDER BIASED POLLS.
> 
> Please continue with your scheduled programming.


I'm willing to make a separate poll for females if you really want one. I didn't mean to offed you.

I'm really just looking for the raw numbers.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No offense at all, I was just being obnoxious.

Seriously, back to your scheduled programming.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive used an escort service.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

No thanks...


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

No. I can sort of understand though why one would want to. I wish there was a pill to completely eradicate sex drive ... this is such an enormously useless waste of a thing. In the near future hopefully someone will realize this and invent a solution.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> No. I can sort of understand though why one would want to. I wish there was a pill to completely eradicate sex drive ... this is such an enormously useless waste of a thing. In the near future hopefully someone will realize this and invent a solution.


It's called SSRIs.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

^ They are not foolproof though and don't achieve the "goal" perfectly in everyone or even a majority of people. Need a better solution.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

no.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Because we had the same parents my brother is as effed up as me. He once tried to meet with a hoowah but chickened out at the last minute.

He also once placed an ad in the adult services section of Craigslist saying he wanted to hire a "non-pro". The logic of this was never explained to me in a satisfactory way.

Sad truth is both of us are too messed up even for hoowahs.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes.

I used to work a job were i was working away from home and there was a culture amongst the other guys for using prostitutes, so i joined them.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

"Used"

Like the way you use a toothbrush, or use a kleenex?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd rather do it with somebody who actually matters to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

never, and never will.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

jane said:


> "Used"
> 
> Like the way you use a toothbrush, or use a kleenex?


This is what I thought when I saw the thread title.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

jane said:


> "Used"
> 
> Like the way you use a toothbrush, or use a kleenex?


"Used"

Like:



dictionary said:


> to employ for some purpose; put into service


Would you rather the word "exchange" be in the question?



dictionary said:


> to give up (something) for something else


---

In other news the poll matches my predictions: about 10% yes, 90% no.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't but It's perfectly understandable if others go for it, just for me casual sex is a pretty big turn off, not interested in just screwing somebody.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

drealm said:


> Would you rather the word "exchange" be in the question?


Using the services of a person, and using a person, has two different connotations. 
Cheers.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Another question would be, if you haven't and you live in an area where it is illegal, would you if it were legal?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

jane said:


> "Used"
> 
> Like the way you use a toothbrush, or use a kleenex?


I think the title should be, "Have you ever paid to rape a human?" :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope.

I don't need any of them tropical diseases down there, yo! Toilet seats freak me out - gotta use them potty protection papers....or toilet paper.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Newp. I don't see anything wrong with it just as long as the people involved are consenting adults.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

For those of you who used a prostitute, what was your overall experience like? Did you regret it afterwards?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think the title should be, "Have you ever paid to rape a human?" :b


I don't think rape victims would find it amusing to equate rape with consensual sex. Sure, prostitutes in certain cases are coerced into the trade, but that doesn't justify the blanket statement. The profession may be degrading, but compared to the visceral horror that rape victims relate I can't help but find the comparison a little misguided.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I don't need any of them tropical diseases down there, yo! Toilet seats freak me out - gotta use them potty protection papers....or toilet paper.


Lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd rather masterbate, so no.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

danberado said:


> I don't think rape victims would find it amusing to equate rape with consensual sex. Sure, prostitutes in certain cases are coerced into the trade, but that doesn't justify the blanket statement. The profession may be degrading, but compared to the visceral horror that rape victims relate I can't help but find the comparison a little misguided.


I am a sexual assault victim. Thanks for your assumption.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Whitney said:


> Another question would be, if you haven't and you live in an area where it is illegal, would you if it were legal?


It's legal in parts of Nevada within a reasonable drive of me. They do testing and all that to keep it as safe as possible and it's regulated to prevent maltreatment of anyone. It'd be scary as hell being that close to a stranger, I can't imagine how anyone with SA can do it... but even if magically cured of SA I wouldn't understand the appeal. If there's no emotional involvement you might as well do it by yourself and save a lot of money, not to mention avoid the uncomfortable and questionable experience of using someone who only likes your money. I wouldn't be comfortable paying a beggar to humiliate theirself doing dog tricks either, even if they agree... it's along the same lines. (Though I do support legalization of prostitution, as a matter of public health and safety and allowing people to make their own decisions. Just as I believe it should remain legal to pay beggars to humiliate themselves doing dog tricks.)

Side note: women can now hire legal male prostitutes in Nevada too.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

the number of yes's are higher than what I expected :/


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

strawberryjulius:

That is a very icy way to reply to a post advocating people take the issue seriously. I think this episode is indicative of why it can be inadvisable to use the term cavalierly on a messageboard: nobody knows whether another poster has been assaulted unless it is explicitly stated in advance. You may not mind statements comparing prostitution to rape, but you don't speak for everyone. 

I do apologize that the way I worded my post was rather (stupidly) presumptuous. Just so you know, the first time I wrote it I started with something to the effect of "Not all rape victims would be amused by the comparison." Which I still believe is true based on various testimonials I've encountered over the years. Unfortunately that got rewritten after my web-browser crashed resulting in the rather crass version that you responded to. I will endeavor to be more mindful and articulate in the future.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

No. I don't even think I could have sex with a girl I just met. I'd be way too tense and nervous. Probably end up blowing a tire on the first lap.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven't but as the years tick by, I think it's becoming a more likely possibility.

I sometimes browse escort sites just for the sake of looking, but at this current time I just can't see myself going through with it. Everything about it just makes me uncomfortable...fear of STD's, going where who knows how many guys have previously been, actually being that close to a stranger...it's overwhelming to think about.

Perhaps I'm just not old enough yet. But I am determined to not die a virgin.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I am a female but thought I would answer, no I haven't and never would do either.
Think about the sorts of diseases you could end up catching?


----------



## Casanovac (Jan 12, 2013)

Not yet. I'm broke but when I get money I will.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

No, nor would I.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no

I have been approached by several in Nevada casinos however. (No, not the legal girls). They were very attractive also. Expensive too. ($500 just to come to your room) :shock


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Not for sex, when I was in Hamburg I did walk around the Reeperbahn because the prostitutes flocking towards you make you feel like a God! Or a bloke in a deodorant ad. So I used them to feel like the centre of attention for a few moments. Cost - free. Totally worth it.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i live about two blocks away from the red light district in my town. i actually go for a jog right by it since theres a huge park/zoo adjacent to it. a couple of times a lady of the night has tried to persuade me into keeping her company for a couple minutes. my buddies love coming over to see the ladies lol, they make random excuses to come over to my place. not going to lie, there are some very good looking ladies out there.

that said i have never been or will ever be with a prostitute. [no offense to anyone, to each their own].


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I think I would worry that I'd get caught. And then, I'd worry I exposed myself to something afterwards. I do think it should be legalized, but I doubt, even then, I would use it.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Not for sex, when I was in Hamburg I did walk around the Reeperbahn because the prostitutes flocking towards you make you feel like a God! Or a bloke in a deodorant ad. So I used them to feel like the centre of attention for a few moments. Cost - free. Totally worth it.


I've been down the reeperbahn too, that whole area is a good laugh. Saw some old guy (60+) getting noshed off infront of the window, still makes me barf thinking about it. I've never paid for sex however I've been to a strip club with friends before just for fun.


----------

